
A California lawmaker wants to punish registered voters who don't cast a ballot - LinuxBender
https://www.cnn.com/2020/02/11/us/california-vote-register-punish-trnd/index.html
======
brianTheDog
America! Where you don’t have rights just obligations to the government and
the corporations it serves.

